
Build your own static site generator (2017) - sequoia
https://sequoia.makes.software/lets-code-it-static-site-generator/
======
ahuth
The pipeline of promises/maps nicely separates the operations.

Also, writing your own static site generator is kind of fun! Did so for my
tiny site ([https://ahuth.github.io](https://ahuth.github.io)). Source code is
at
[https://github.com/ahuth/ahuth.github.io](https://github.com/ahuth/ahuth.github.io),
and the static site generator is under scripts/build.

~~~
sequoia
Cool! I am thinking it would be a good idea to write a short follow-up post
highlighting the other approaches people have taken here. There are definitely
many people who decided it was simpler just to write their own script.

~~~
ksaj
One thing I see as a benefit is that you can generate unique looking web pages
that aren't nearly as bulky as one gets by using most of the popular CRMs out
there. I guess that's actually two things. But they are really good things to
have together.

